# Anyone want to clean house with me?



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I need some motivation today. I fell behind when I got the flu and haven't got caught back up yet. So I promised myself last night my house would be clean again before supper! Since its already almost 11;00 here Im getting a late start but am determined to get it done. If anyone wants to join in please do.

Im starting with our bathroom and bedroom here's my to do lists:

Shower and tub wiped down
Toilet 
Straighten closet and bring in clean towels that are sitting on our pool table
Sink, counter and mirror
sweep and mop, empty trash

Make bed, straighten top of dressers, dust
sweep under bed and rest of room
light a candle
quick pick up of closets, get our cloths off the pool table and put them away
mop

When I get that done Ill pick the next room and make a list. I'm hoping putting it all down in here will keep me moving


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

lol, oh well it looks like I'm on my own here.. anyway the first list is done on to the next:

reboot wahser and dryer fold and put up

mopping dd's room (she cleaned it yesterday)
Guest Bathroom
toilet,sink.shower 
mirror
sweep, mop

Sweep and mop hallway, dust pitures on walls

straighten dest in office, dust
straighten book shelves and dust
sweep mop


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

Would love to clean with you today, but I'm at the office, not at home! Guess I could do some cleaning here! LOL!

Also, I've just come down with the mother of all colds, shared so graciously by the young adults in my house, so I'm doubting I'll feel like doing much once I get home, either. And we have Christmas at our house this Saturday with DH's side. Oh well...

Allow me to cheeryou on though!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

lickcreek said:


> Would love to clean with you today, but I'm at the office, not at home! Guess I could do some cleaning here! LOL!
> 
> Also, I've just come down with the mother of all colds, shared so graciously by the young adults in my house, so I'm doubting I'll feel like doing much once I get home, either. And we have Christmas at our house this Saturday with DH's side. Oh well...
> 
> Allow me to cheeryou on though!



oh my so sorry to hear about your cold. Hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm sure you'll have enough tme before Christmas to get done.

I got on a roll so didnt post the other jobs. I got the living room dusted and mopped, the kitchen cleaned and mopped, the family room is almost done I just need to vac the floor, One more load of cloths are waiting to be washed. I just have enough time to take a small break, hop in the shower and start supper.

YEAH ME!!!!!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Darn. I would have tried to race you but I am a few days late.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I'll be ripping my place apart the next 2 days.... that way when we come back on Sunday, I can RELAX.... 8 hours in a car, I'll be done for.... it will be nice to have a clean house to come home to.... (with the exception of laundry, LOL).....


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I'm 2 days behind ya but here I go!!!

First thing I am going to do it clean guest room and Bathroom. I noticed that it helps if I take a break in between jobs. Just for fun:dance:
Then I will do up some laundry and clean off my porch.
Then I will sew up my comforter before taking it to the washateria to put in big washer.
Then I will clean up my bedroom and bath.

Tomorrow is the kitchen and the living room and the office.
Hopefully hubby will get the carport clean.
Then we start all over again. HE HE

I really hate cleaning! So I have to make it somewhat enjoyable.


----------

